# R32 from Warsaw



## mati (May 15, 2009)

This is very much still a work in progress, but since the exterior is basically finished, I thought I'd share some pics. 























































A little about the car, it's a GTS-t type M imported from Japan throught Powervehicles. It came with the RB swapped for an SR20. I'm rebuilding it to be a Time Attack/occasional drfit day car. 

The spec so far is: Kakimoto exhaust, Trust intercooler, Zeal Function suspension, Driftworks arms and bushes, wide body kit with EP Racing vented hood, front cf splitter and rear diffuser, Driftworks seats and harnesses. I've also got some parts waiting to be fitted, namely AP Racing brakes, a Holset HX35 on a Full Race manifold, an Autronic ecu with an AIM digital dash. Basically my goal is a sub 1200 kg 500bhp car :thumbsup:. 

I hope you guys like it.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

The looks are great! Are those wheels from BBS?


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice looking car, and a wicked bonnet !


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> The looks are great! Are those wheels from BBS?


Thanks. Yes those are BBS LM's, I've also got a set of SSR Professors :smokin:


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

With that SR it's going to be freakin' light. Bad A$$


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Very nice 32 you have, just hope you can keep it that way after seeing some of the driving in Poland ( Lodz )--scary place to drive.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice 

emily and andy are very nice people


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice.:smokin:
Not sure about the wing though.


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

matty32 said:


> nice
> 
> emily and andy are very nice people


Thanks. 

emily and andy are super nice, they made the whole process of buying a car halfway around the world very easy and enjoyable.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely looking car, I'm not sold on the wing but if you're happy then who cares! 

I love the wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Mati,

close to you, a few hundred meters is a guy who has the R34 N1 and R35GTR, do you know him?


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

DD31 said:


> Mati,
> 
> close to you, a few hundred meters is a guy who has the R34 N1 and R35GTR, do you know him?


No I don't know him. Can you pm me more info.


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

A small update on my 32. :clap:

I have fitted my new brakes:



















I can't wait to try them out :thumbsup:


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

Can you please post some pics of your engine? Would really like to see what an SR20 looks like in there


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

firefighter81 said:


> Can you please post some pics of your engine? Would really like to see what an SR20 looks like in there


This is what the engine bay looks like:










It will soon change once I fit these :smokin:


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

Got the 32 corner weighted, it turns out it's quite light :chuckle:



















The wieght distribution is also nice.


----------



## zoogle (Apr 7, 2008)

Bardzo ladny, gratuluje!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

Some pics from my first trackday with the R32:






































It turns out its quite a fast car, I was only a few seconds slower than 400 hp Evos, and faster than a track prepared Honda S2000. And I've only got around 250 hp.


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

Some new pics, with new wheels, and no BGW.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Bad a$$


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

looks so much better without the BIG spoiler


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

Been a while since I posted these pics. In the meantime the 32 got new wheels, Weds Sport SA70.








Currently it looks like this:









I'm also building a new engine, with VVL so I should soon see over 500hp :thumbsup:


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

hey mate!!

nice mate


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

looks sweet, nice color too


----------

